

Gone in 60 Frames per Second: A Pinterest Paint Performance Case Study - nkron
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2013/06/10/pinterest-paint-performance-case-study/

======
ac2u
Great article, moves well from problem spotting, to a systematic way of
identifying the culprits, then explains why it's happening, then explains the
fix (with potential caveats). Simple way of putting it but lacking in so many
technical blogs.

The only disappointing thing is that chrome dev tools can't plug in to every
browser engine! :)

